# replacing felt adjustable stem



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 z4 love the bike but hate the white stem and want to replace. I want to make sure i buy the right angle stem as the fit is perfect for me. I put a angle guage on it and its negative 10 degrees. now what that equates too with angle of headtube ect im not sure.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I've seen very few stems that are -10 degrees. Seems like the most common configuration is +-6 degrees. You could buy one that was -6 degrees and then remove a spacer from under the stem (assuming there are any) and you'd end up more or less equivalent. I run my felt variable stem at -8 degrees and if I replaced it that's what I'd do.


----------



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

VA Alloy Adjustable Stem - Felt Bicycles

I assume this is what i have not sure if angles have changed


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

beertech said:


> I have a 2011 z4 love the bike but hate the white stem and want to replace. I want to make sure i buy the right angle stem as the fit is perfect for me. I put a angle guage on it and its negative 10 degrees. now what that equates too with angle of headtube ect im not sure.


PRO makes -10 degree stems as does 3T.
If you do the math to compute the difference in a few degrees over 90-110mm extension it is likely less than the difference in the thickness of gloves or chamois or even your own given height from day to day.

-Dave


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you do the math to compute the difference in a few degrees over 90-110mm extension it is likely less than the difference in the thickness of gloves or chamois or even your own given height from day to day.


In fact, over a 100mm stem, the difference between sin(6) and sin(10) is about 7mm (0.10 versus 0.17)...or just slightly more than the typical 5mm spacer.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

chudak said:


> In fact, over a 100mm stem, the difference between sin(6) and sin(10) is about 7mm (0.10 versus 0.17)...or just slightly more than the typical 5mm spacer.


right, ~6.9756mm if a 100mm stem and unlikely to be detectable after a couple rides.

-Dave


----------



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks allot you have cleared things up. It also looks like i will need to buy a spacer as the stem looks deeper than the deda i have on another bike.


----------

